# Gentoo GNOME con Systemd o OpenRC?

## ænigma

Ciao a tutti,

 se un domani volessi reinstallare Gentoo ma con GNOME, sarebbe preferibile installarlo con Systemd oppure con OpenRC?

Grazie.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Penso sia uguale funzionano tutti e due, dipende se preferisci systemd o openrc.

Calcola che gnome e' rilasciato con supporto a systemd ufficialmente ma grazie a elogind (e' il logind di systemd pacchettizzato) si riesce a  installarlo anche con openrc

----------

## ænigma

Grazie fedeliallalinea, proprio perché sapevo della dipendenza di GNOME da Systemd che ho fatto questa domanda, ma se elogind fa funzionare bene GNOME + OpenRC, lo preferisco.

----------

